# Just got them



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

*I just got them today nice price could not pass up *


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

what are they, post pics!!!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fishboy said:


> what are they, post pics!!!!!!


i'm with fishboy...i want to know!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hehehe, dont kill us with the suspense..


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

I think he ment to. 
Maybe his picture hosts' account died.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

we know....they're just kidding.


----------

